# ISO How do you make garlic  butter?



## oppose (Apr 23, 2007)

ive got a monster of a steak thats been marinating for awhile and i want to put garlic butter ontop of it when its done. how does one make this? thanks.


----------



## Angie (Apr 23, 2007)

My cheating way is to mix soft butter with garlic powder.  If I have time to plan ahead, I roast garlic in EVOO for two hours at 200*F.  Then I mush it in with the butter.


----------



## oppose (Apr 23, 2007)

k im doing it at 300 degrees for 1 hour. we'll see how that turns out.


----------



## QSis (Apr 23, 2007)

I mince 1 clove of fresh garlic with a couple of tablespoons of butter. 

Done. 

Delicious.

Lee


----------



## Constance (Apr 23, 2007)

Angie said:
			
		

> My cheating way is to mix soft butter with garlic powder.  If I have time to plan ahead, I roast garlic in EVOO for two hours at 200*F.  Then I mush it in with the butter.



Same here.


----------



## oppose (Apr 23, 2007)

how exactly should i do this mushing? ive never made this before.


----------



## StirBlue (Apr 23, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> ive got a monster of a steak thats been marinating for awhile and i want to put garlic butter ontop of it when its done. how does one make this? thanks.


 
Since it is a monster of a steak!  I would use Butter Buds and garlic juice.  You can also make this into a lite roux with some meat juices.


----------



## Angie (Apr 23, 2007)

oppose said:
			
		

> how exactly should i do this mushing? ive never made this before.


 
Once it cools down enough to touch, you can just squeeze the garlic out of the peel.  GOOD LUCK!


----------



## fliggie (Apr 23, 2007)

I slice off the very tops of 3 garlic bulbs, enclose tightly in foil that I've added a little bit of water to (for steam); place in a preheated 425 degree oven for 45 minutes.  Can sprinkle with olive oil and salt and pepper, before or after--great roasted garlic.

Let it cool--then squeeze in out into softened butter with a little additional salt and whip until smooth.


----------



## college_cook (Apr 23, 2007)

Take your roasted garlic cloves and your butter and mash them down into your cutting board with the flat face of a chef's knife or use a spatula.  When they are well mashed, start folding them together and mash.  Pop your steak under the broiler for 30 seconds and it will melt the butter nicely all over the steak.


----------



## Katie H (Apr 23, 2007)

I would use softened butter, a touch of salt and some finely minced garlic rubbed into a soft blended paste.  If you have it, add some finely minced parsley, too.


----------



## CassiesKitchen (Apr 23, 2007)

I simply crush a garlic clove and pour melted butter over it in a ramekin. Then I refrigerate it until it gets solid again


----------



## black chef (Apr 25, 2007)

if i'm using it immediately, i simply add just a touch of garlic-infused EVOO to a hot skillet and add-in one large or two small minced garlic cloves.

i saute this around for just a few seconds and add it to some room temperature butter... let that rest for a minute or two and place on-top of the "resting" steak.


----------



## tsi88kid (Apr 25, 2007)

At my work we usually just microplain the garlic and add it into a food processor with some butter and parsely.


----------



## Jikoni (Apr 25, 2007)

I melt mix butter with garlic and fresh parsley, then freeze it. Whenever I want to make gralic bread, I just cut though enough for the day and spread on bread then grill the bread. Or the cut of meat.


----------



## Dancer in the kitchen (Apr 25, 2007)

QSis said:
			
		

> I mince 1 clove of fresh garlic with a couple of tablespoons of butter.
> 
> Done.
> 
> ...


I do the same thing & then put it in the microwave for 1 minute.  And then brush it on whatever I'm cooking.  I do this a lot for garlic bread using whole grain French bread.


----------

